# Missing trim plate ?



## droptopgto (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm talking about the one on the cowl. I bought the car knowing that it wasn't present. It wasn't a big deal because I have the PHS docs for the car. I want to have another one made, but I lost the contact in for for the guy who makes them. Anybody have this info?

Sam


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

TRIMTAGS.COM


----------



## droptopgto (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you. How could I forget that. 

Sam


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.datatags.com/


----------

